
Startups Hoping to Fight Climate Change Struggle as Other Tech Firms Cash In - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/07/business/carbon-removal-technology-start-ups.html
======
yertlesyurt
“We don’t need another photo-sharing app or another blockchain start-up,” said
Mr. Rogers... “We need to solve the carbon crisis. But a lot of folks are
chasing the easy money rather than taking responsibility for what needs to be
done.”

